# ww2 Rifle - Arisaka 38



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any military gun experts out there? I was given this gun from an elderly man whose brother brought it back from Japan. It's is good condition considering its 70 years old. It's 44" long with a 20" bayonet.. Boy you could stab some pigs with that thing....Based on my reading of the japanese writing its a type 38 with a model 30 bayonet. It has the matching bolt to the serial # on the rifle. The "mum" has been filed off.I believe its 6.5x50 mm. Any guess to its worth?
The scabbord for the bayonet has a little rust near the tip but the bayonet blade looks like new.....


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

From what I know the "mum" was only filed off when they were imported into the US for surplus sale. Regardless of the story it's a nice weapon. A friends dad had one that he hunted deer with in the early 70"s back home in PA.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

The "Mum" was filed off by the Japenese to supposeably "save face" before they surrendered. One with the "Mum" would be a battlefield pick up
Could be a $100.00 rifle on up to around $350.00 depending if it is Import marked and if numbers match
Bayonet without scabbard around $30.00 ?
Original unfiled rifles are worth some $$ , filed "mums" and if Import marked reduce value dramatically.
Just my opinion


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering... what's a MUM? (don't mean to hijack)

By the way, that's not a bayonet, that's a sword!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Just wondering... what's a MUM? (don't mean to hijack)
> 
> By the way, that's not a bayonet, that's a sword!


Its a stamp of a flower on the receiver, a chrysanthemum


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

H2O Mellon said:


> Just wondering... what's a MUM? (don't mean to hijack)
> 
> By the way, that's not a bayonet, that's a sword!


I read the ave. Japanese soldier during WW2 was only 5'3"...They designed longer bayonets to make up for the shorter reach...

The "mum" was the official sign of the emperor and it was a disgrace to have it captured. As a condition to the surrender we agreed that the "mum" would be filed off.Japanese soldiers were taught to deface it before surrendering. It didn't show in the third picture well but the shiny glare at the top of the receiver is where the mum was.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Mellon--- About the mum.

http://www.gunboards.com/sites/banzai/FeatArts/MumMystery/MissingMum.htm


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, thanks guys. The longer bayonets make sense now.

Blue Pike that was an interesting read.


----------

